# For my son: looking for English speaking community in Catania, Sicily



## AlexinSicily

Hello,
I'm a University professor, an Italian native. I have lived and worked in the US for the past 26 years, and I'm going to relocate to Catania, Sicily, at the end of this year, to teach at the University there. My fiancee, also a native Italian, already works there; she moved to Catania from Rome just two months ago: so far she knows as much as I do about the following matter.

My son is 12 yrs old. He speaks only English for now, and won't master the Italian language for quite a while, enough to be schooled in Italian. So I've been looking for an English-taught middle/high school for him in the area. The only information I got is from the school associated with the Sigonella US base, hard to access for non-defense dept families, and quite pricey in tuition. 

Does anyone know of any other English-taught school in the area? 

And does anyone know of any American or British, or English speaking communities there which could help my son socialize with his peers? It would help mitigate his culture shock. Thanks.


----------



## KenzoXIV

AlexinSicily said:


> Hello,
> I'm a University professor, an Italian native. I have lived and worked in the US for the past 26 years, and I'm going to relocate to Catania, Sicily, at the end of this year, to teach at the University there. My fiancee, also a native Italian, already works there; she moved to Catania from Rome just two months ago: so far she knows as much as I do about the following matter.
> 
> My son is 12 yrs old. He speaks only English for now, and won't master the Italian language for quite a while, enough to be schooled in Italian. So I've been looking for an English-taught middle/high school for him in the area. The only information I got is from the school associated with the Sigonella US base, hard to access for non-defense dept families, and quite pricey in tuition.
> 
> Does anyone know of any other English-taught school in the area?
> 
> And does anyone know of any American or British, or English speaking communities there which could help my son socialize with his peers? It would help mitigate his culture shock. Thanks.


Hi,

I have to be honest I have struggled to find an english speaking 'community' in Sicily. Plenty of individuals however. Unfortunately it is not like the Spanish Islands where the communities are growing, I could be wrong however, we live in a small mountain town in province of Palermo so hardly a hotspot for ex-pats. 

Sicily is very much a boots on the ground kind of place in a sense of you won't find whats here until you are here. I would probably recommend getting in touch with that US Base school anyway and seeing what information you can derive from them. Obviously they will want your 'custom' (Like anywhere in Sicily) but I am sure they will provide you with useful information once you contact them.

I hope that helps

Kenzo


----------



## Bevdeforges

To be honest, there aren't all that many anglophone "communities" in many parts of the world. But as Kenzo has said, once you're there, you can scout out individuals and/or see what resources are or aren't available through the public schools in the area where they settle. Or look into programs like the boy scouts or other clubs and interest groups where your son's "uniqueness" may well be a huge asset.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## AlexinSicily

KenzoXIV said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have to be honest I have struggled to find an english speaking 'community' in Sicily. Plenty of individuals however. Unfortunately it is not like the Spanish Islands where the communities are growing, I could be wrong however, we live in a small mountain town in province of Palermo so hardly a hotspot for ex-pats.
> 
> Sicily is very much a boots on the ground kind of place in a sense of you won't find whats here until you are here. I would probably recommend getting in touch with that US Base school anyway and seeing what information you can derive from them. Obviously they will want your 'custom' (Like anywhere in Sicily) but I am sure they will provide you with useful information once you contact them.
> 
> I hope that helps
> 
> Kenzo


Thank you Kenzo.

I have contacted the base a few times. They gave me the shocking info about their fees (24K per year), and that's what set me back, looking for possible alternative schools. I searched the web everywhere, without success. 

There was an international school advertised from 2012-13, right in the center of Catania. I emailed them, it bounced. I called the number and it was no longer in service. So I guessed that school folded. 

I asked the local city administration offices. No response from them.

There's one school in Palermo, but, as far as I can see online, Sicily is not like Rome, which has at least a dozen of such American or British schools. 

I do have the option of K12 online, but I already know that we won't be able to keep him at home, unless I hire a nanny as well.

I have even come to consider moving to Rome, and commuting to Sicily for those two three days a week that I will teach at the University. Not a good financial or living arrangement either.

It's probably like you say, boots on the ground re. families or individuals living there. But schools, for sure, should be easy to find via search online.


----------



## KenzoXIV

AlexinSicily said:


> Thank you Kenzo.
> 
> I have contacted the base a few times. They gave me the shocking info about their fees (24K per year), and that's what set me back, looking for possible alternative schools. I searched the web everywhere, without success.
> 
> There was an international school advertised from 2012-13, right in the center of Catania. I emailed them, it bounced. I called the number and it was no longer in service. So I guessed that school folded.
> 
> I asked the local city administration offices. No response from them.
> 
> There's one school in Palermo, but, as far as I can see online, Sicily is not like Rome, which has at least a dozen of such American or British schools.
> 
> I do have the option of K12 online, but I already know that we won't be able to keep him at home, unless I hire a nanny as well.
> 
> I have even come to consider moving to Rome, and commuting to Sicily for those two three days a week that I will teach at the University. Not a good financial or living arrangement either.
> 
> It's probably like you say, boots on the ground re. families or individuals living there. But schools, for sure, should be easy to find via search online.


Just a daft question: If you would commute from Rome why not commute from Palermo? Would be far more comfortable although one of the motorways costs a fortune and the other is broken. (Who doesn't credit Sicilians with intelligence? :eyebrows: )

Sicily really is a tale of two towns, if you want to have access to everything you need to be in Palermo or Catania, other places have somethings, some places have a lot of things, but only these two have everything. I live in a small town and I can't tell you the things I would do just to find a decent chow mein! Or even where to buy a packet of noodles so I could make my own 

In all serious though commuting between Catania and Palermo sounds more daunting than it really is and to have the best of both cities could be very advantageous to you anyway. Also if it is only two or three times a week no big deal right? Always bare in mind as well that although Catania is arguably the more modern city, Palermo is still the main city and you may well find you need to go there to do your 'official' things. Just don't get involved in the football.... ever... want to be a football fan, say you support LA Galaxy, never Palermo or Catania, you'll be loved in one city but hanged in the other! :juggle:


----------



## AlexinSicily

_In all serious though commuting between Catania and Palermo sounds more daunting than it really is and to have the best of both cities could be very advantageous to you anyway. Also if it is only two or three times a week no big deal right? Always bare in mind as well that although Catania is arguably the more modern city, Palermo is still the main city and you may well find you need to go there to do your 'official' things. Just don't get involved in the football.... ever... want to be a football fan, say you support LA Galaxy, never Palermo or Catania, you'll be loved in one city but hanged in the other!_

Yes, I thought of that. Palermo would also be cheaper in real estate than Rome. 

My fiancee was helpful at least in finding out what's available in terms of housing in Catania. Incredibly, we can find 2 bdr apts. for 60,000 euros or so  I hope the same is for Palermo. 

The reason why I was thinking of Rome is that she is originally from Rome, owns an apt. there (where her sister currently resides), and Rome is also a short trip from Florence, my native town, with family there. 

Plus, the choice of schools gives us options. There, the lowest tuition fee for private American schools I could find is 12K -- affordable. Palermo, I think, is around 18K. 

Commute: true, by road in Palermo, by flight from Rome -- roughly the same time, and, with the lowcost airlines, not really more expensive. 

Soccer (sorry, trained to call it that way here in the US -- let's say "calcio"  ) : just as bad in Rome, if you then are split between two places (I wonder what if I show my Fiorentina colors in Rome or Catania 

And now that you mention football, that is something my son has been playing, with gusto. And one way I would like him to assimilate there is through calcio indeed. Youth leagues available? (and do you have children?) 

Noodles, ethnic food, etc.: one more reason to go back. I do miss the variety and quality. Arkansas, where I live now, is limited. So I won't fret if a particular chow mein is missing there.

Last but not least: my fiancee and I are tango dancers. As you said, both Palermo and Catania have everything, and I don't want to sound too shallow here, but one of the reasons why she and I thought I would be better off moving there than she here was tango: virtually none in this small American town, every day available, with a large community in Catania. Rome? You can dance it every hour of the day, if you want to. 

Thanks and Grazie again!


----------



## KenzoXIV

AlexinSicily said:


> _In all serious though commuting between Catania and Palermo sounds more daunting than it really is and to have the best of both cities could be very advantageous to you anyway. Also if it is only two or three times a week no big deal right? Always bare in mind as well that although Catania is arguably the more modern city, Palermo is still the main city and you may well find you need to go there to do your 'official' things. Just don't get involved in the football.... ever... want to be a football fan, say you support LA Galaxy, never Palermo or Catania, you'll be loved in one city but hanged in the other!_
> 
> Yes, I thought of that. Palermo would also be cheaper in real estate than Rome.
> 
> My fiancee was helpful at least in finding out what's available in terms of housing in Catania. Incredibly, we can find 2 bdr apts. for 60,000 euros or so  I hope the same is for Palermo.
> 
> The reason why I was thinking of Rome is that she is originally from Rome, owns an apt. there (where her sister currently resides), and Rome is also a short trip from Florence, my native town, with family there.
> 
> Plus, the choice of schools gives us options. There, the lowest tuition fee for private American schools I could find is 12K -- affordable. Palermo, I think, is around 18K.
> 
> Commute: true, by road in Palermo, by flight from Rome -- roughly the same time, and, with the lowcost airlines, not really more expensive.
> 
> Soccer (sorry, trained to call it that way here in the US -- let's say "calcio"  ) : just as bad in Rome, if you then are split between two places (I wonder what if I show my Fiorentina colors in Rome or Catania
> 
> And now that you mention football, that is something my son has been playing, with gusto. And one way I would like him to assimilate there is through calcio indeed. Youth leagues available? (and do you have children?)
> 
> Noodles, ethnic food, etc.: one more reason to go back. I do miss the variety and quality. Arkansas, where I live now, is limited. So I won't fret if a particular chow mein is missing there.
> 
> Last but not least: my fiancee and I are tango dancers. As you said, both Palermo and Catania have everything, and I don't want to sound too shallow here, but one of the reasons why she and I thought I would be better off moving there than she here was tango: virtually none in this small American town, every day available, with a large community in Catania. Rome? You can dance it every hour of the day, if you want to.
> 
> Thanks and Grazie again!


Hi

I would imagine but do not quote me, property could actually be cheaper in Palermo... I am sure I will be ridiculed but as I said before Catania really is trying to market itself as a 'Modern City' and as such expect modern prices in comparison!

All your points about Rome and Florence make perfect sense. I would say the only real thing I would have to say is how often would you visit the family and could it not be done using the cheap airlines on that basis? Would visiting florence be more special to you if you were coming from further away? Would visiting Sicily be nice for them? I know my in-laws would be a lot more special if I was a lot... I mean A LOT further away! lane:

Trains would also be viable Palermo to Catania and would be worth researching! Would you rather be sat in your car listening to your favourite music while you commute, or squashed on a plane next to smelly toni and his crying baby after a 2 hour delay? (Extreme I know but after this much reading there needs to be some comedic value no?)

If the argument is about schools then Sicily cannot compete, you will always have more choice up north, this applies to both food and dancing as well :second:

FOOTBALL or Calcio (never that horrible S word I won't even bring myself to type!) is very popular in Sicily but I cannot speak too much being in a small town means it is limited for me to play. I should imagine there would be no problem in Catania or Palermo, there does seem to be more focus on youth football in our town however. We do not have children at the moment, we are still early doors on our marriage, I am 26 she is 23 and we are 2 years married! Also your Fiorentina colours would be fine, not very controversial here. They were very welcome at White Hart Lane when we knocked you out of the Europa league! (Yes I am a Tottenham fan!)

Arguably (and please don't kill me Northerners) the south boasts better weather, food and health. The north boast better choice, wealth and modernisation. 

I have to also say having had fly past visits of Pisa and Florence they are both very beautiful places. I also had the best kebab of my life in Florence and I wish I could remember the name of the place we brought it! Very very frustrating...

Ultimately you need to juggle your reasons for moving. You will be semi anchored to where you work, commuting is never fun and will get tiresome. Your son will benefit more from the 'Modern' way of life up north but may also gain more traditional values south. One thing I would also say is the youth here are all cheerful and happy... (maybe a little lazy). The idea of going to a big city is very special to them.. When you grow up in a big city is it as special.. I don't know just something to think about.

Anyway hope that helps  Better to procrastinate here helping someone than watching youtube videos :spit:


----------



## RachelGiada

I found this post here you may want to look into the post even though it is 5 years old still might be worth checking with the school it mentions.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/italy-expat-forum-expats-living-italy/72626-schools-sicily.html

Also ...

Many bases have a facebook pages 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Naval-Air-Station-Sigonella/106177182747676

Check this link, there is a main number on the left side you can call.

Good luck!
Rachel


----------



## Jane Q

RachelGiada said:


> I found this post here you may want to look into the post even though it is 5 years old still might be worth checking with the school it mentions.
> 
> Schools in Sicily
> 
> Also ...
> 
> Many bases have a facebook pages
> Log into Facebook
> 
> Check this link, there is a main number on the left side you can call.
> 
> Good luck!
> Rachel


Hello! Just wondering what type of school you may have found. We are moving from the USA to Sicily, most likely Palermo or Catania area and we may make our decision based on the schools we find. My children have attended both project based and public IB schools and I worry they may not fare well with the rote learning style. We are looking for more alternative options for middle school and high school aged children. Can you provide any direction? Thanks so much! Hope you and your family found exactly what you were looking for.


----------



## modicasa

There is no international school in Catania. Palermo only. Your son will be going into a scuola media, and the best bet is to get a private tutor for Italian and see if the school can provide an interim teacher who will help him through his first few weeks. As an American child he will be very popular and all the other kids will want to try their English on him, he will learn Italian very quickly. The main problem will be with a madrelingua teacher who will hate him because they wont know how to pronounce words. The same here, a child told the teacher she pronounced biscuit, fruit etc wrong, and she became his nemesis. The Italian school system is anathema for anyone who has tried another approach, and it is dreary and boring, at least until he reaches liceo age. 
Yes you will find apartments for 60K, but you wont want to live in them. Either search in the centro storico or out of town - up towards Acitrezza, Acireale etc. The same is true in Palermo. The suburbs are an unending concrete jungle and better to avoid. 
There will be loads of football opportunities, and if he is good he will be immediately assimilated. 
You can forget international cuisine but Im sure you will find tango classes! 
Good luck.


----------



## Jane Q

Jane Q said:


> Hello! Just wondering what type of school you may have found. We are moving from the USA to Sicily, most likely Palermo or Catania area and we may make our decision based on the schools we find. My children have attended both project based and public IB schools and I worry they may not fare well with the rote learning style. We are looking for more alternative options for middle school and high school aged children. Can you provide any direction? Thanks so much! Hope you and your family found exactly what you were looking for.





RachelGiada said:


> I found this post here you may want to look into the post even though it is 5 years old still might be worth checking with the school it mentions.
> 
> Schools in Sicily
> 
> Also ...
> 
> Many bases have a facebook pages
> Log into Facebook
> 
> Check this link, there is a main number on the left side you can call.
> 
> Good luck!
> Rachel


Thank you, Rachel. I will check these out. I am looking to see if anything even exists that is not the traditional Italian school. I am 100% fine having my children learn in Italian - but wondering if there are alternative pedagogies to be found for the middle and high school levels.


----------

